# Sessions werden ungewollt automatisch erzeugt???



## ifconfig (4. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich wundere mich gerade warum meine Webapp ungewollt automatisch Sessions erzeugt! Oder habe ich da was nicht ganz verstanden bei den Sessions? Ich dachte immer, dass eine Session nur erzeugt wird, wenn ich das explizit so programmiere? Oder werden Sessions immer automatisch erzeugt? Ich kann jedenfalls in meinem Code nirgends was finden wo ich versehentlich eine neue Session erzeugen würde. Ich will Sessions nur nach erfolgreichem Login vergeben, aber mein LiveHTTPHeaders zeigt mir, dass auch Session-IDs vergeben werden, wenn auf Seiten ohne Login zugegriffen wird. Da steht set-Cookie.   Könnt ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen bei meiner Wissenslücke? Ich habe vergeblich gegoogelt...

Grüße
ifconfig


----------



## Noctarius (4. Jun 2011)

Nein eine Session wird automatisch bei einem Request erzeugt wenn noch keine vorliegt.


----------



## ifconfig (4. Jun 2011)

ok danke, das klärt sie Sache auf. Ich habe gerade vorhin auch noch bei 
Sitzung (Informatik) ? Wikipedia eine Erklärung dafür gefunden:


> Durch eine Session können Sitzungsdaten einem Benutzer zugeordnet werden. Sitzungsdaten werden serverseitig gespeichert und werden oft für komplexere Transaktionen benötigt. Ein Beispiel für Sitzungsdaten ist der Inhalt eines virtuellen Einkaufskorbes bei dem Besuch eines E-Shops. Minimale Sitzungsdaten bestehen nur aus der Session-ID.
> 
> Eine Session kann für jeden Besucher begonnen werden, der nicht einer bestehenden Session zugeordnet werden kann. *Eine solche „anonyme“ Sitzung beginnt auch ohne explizites Login*, um beispielsweise die Bewegungen des Besuchers einer Website zu verfolgen. In einem Webshop kann bereits der anonyme Besucher den Warenkorb benutzen. Erst bei einer Bestellung wird die Session „personalisiert“, also z.B. mit Namen und Adresse des Besuchers verknüpft.


----------



## brauner1990 (6. Jun 2011)

Sobald du irgendwo eine Seite aufrufst, welche einen Sessionzugriff hat, bist du "drin in der Session". Sie ist dir via Cookie zugeordnet, beinhaltet aber z.B. nicht deinen Username des Seite und ist somit anonym.

Vermeiden kannst du dies indem du deine komplett erreichbaren Seiten ohne Sessionzugriffe benutzt, da dies meistens aber nicht so einfach ist, aufgrund von Schachtlung, kann es sein, das dies nicht anders bei dir möglich ist.

Wenn du dir Gedanken um deinen Speicherverbrauch machst, dann setze einfach die TTL der Sessions runter. Dann werden zwar mehr erzeugt, aber es dürften längst nicht genügend sein, damit der Server eine Problem bekommt.


----------

